# Preleminary Round Game 2 USA vs China 6:30AM Sunday August 20



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Preleminary Round Game 2 USA vs China 6:30AM Sun Aug 20 (ESPN2)*

It's time to set your alarm clocks unless you want to stay up all night.Not so sure that I am up for it literally.It's hard to see China giving us much trouble unless their guard play improves by a vast amount between now and the start of this game.Obviously Yao Ming will be a problem.He had 30 pts and 9 rebounds against Italy,but Italy won handily because of their superior backcourt.I would expect a great many turnovers and a great many dunks.Obviously that is what we want every game,but in this case it's hard to see the Chinese taking good enough care of the ball to stop us from executing.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

whens the replay for this game? dammit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DuMa said:


> whens the replay for this game? dammit


Monday at 4 p.m ET on NBA TV.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot to tell everyone that the game will be on ESPN2.If a mod happens by I would appreciate them adding that to the end of the thread title please.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Diable said:


> If a mod happens by I would appreciate them adding that to the end of the thread title please.




Stickied too. I can't change the title on the main page for some reason though.

Go red, white, and blue


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

USA 110 : 60 China 

Yao 20pts 6 reb


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton Brand and Dwight Howard vs Yao Ming and Ying Jian Lin or whatever his name is. Also, finally get to see more of Wang Zhi Zhi


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul,Lebron,Battier,Anthony and Howard get the starts

ready to tip it off


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Yao having a good game so far but USA cannot miss a shot right now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

US looks super aggressive early.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Melo's shot is pure tonight.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf? Can the USA miss?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

China needs to slow the game down.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're playing with tremendous confidence right now.


I think Paul got a knee in his thigh down in the paint before they called him for the foul.That would be a lot bigger deal against other teams though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Second Unit in. DWade leading the charge.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Why doesn't China play zone defense? I don't get it


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

anybody know where i can get a live box score feed?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

France and Serbia tied at 23 halfway thru 2nd period


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

china coach is just straight dumb. they should be playing zone but it doesnt really matter. USA hittin em from all over the court. cant stop them at all.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Yao's FT shots are just a thing of beauty


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I haven't been up this early in months, but I made it. Dwight Howard=Free Throw Master.

Watch, I just jinxed him.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yao dominating, USA has to foul. Wonder why they don't double, it's not like China has any other dominant scorer, maybe Yi.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They put in all the shooters and we went cold as ice for a minute or two...I'm not so worried yet


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

this should be over before halftime.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

lakegz said:


> anybody know where i can get a live box score feed?


http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06_wcm/index.asp

click on the flashing *LIVE *to get the gamecast

If you aren't able to watch on tv you can look for a program called TVUplayer and watch the game on CCTV-5...Although the quality isn't precisely stunning like internet tv usually isn't


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Dang Paul has 10 points and he's only played four or five minutes

12 points


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's over


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I really like the team we started with.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Chris Bosh in the game with Dwight Howard. I believe that's the first time those two have been on the court at the same time.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

because wang and yao are doing the twin towers thing


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Diable said:


> http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06_wcm/index.asp
> 
> click on the flashing *LIVE *to get the gamecast
> 
> If you aren't able to watch on tv you can look for a program called TVUplayer and watch the game on CCTV-5...Although the quality isn't precisely stunning like internet tv usually isn't


thanks for the help but i guess im really out of luck tonight. the fiba box only pops up blank and im running a mac that cannot operate TVU. thanks though


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe that the France Serbia score hasn't changed in about 40 minutes so the gamecast must have died.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

54-28. pretty much over


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

damn no one can get yao the ball. its pitiful.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

China has really done well to keep the game this close.Except for a couple of short stretches we've really been ultra efficient...most be shooting a lights out percentage

I suspect that the Coaching staff might try to limit Paul's minutes because he got so many minutes in the first game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Did u see that play by Yao? oh my goodness


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron must have a grip of rebounds today. He's really been active on the defensive glass.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

gamecast is back up

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Paul, Chris</TD><TD width=43>18</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>4 - 5</TD><TD width=30>13</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Anthony, Carmelo</TD><TD width=43>14</TD><TD width=63>3 - 10</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Howard, Dwight</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>1 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>7 - 8</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>James, Lebron</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>4 - 9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Battier, Shane</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wade, Dwyane</TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>6 - 9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=30>15</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brand, Elton</TD><TD width=43>4</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jamison, Antawn</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Johnson, Joe</TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hinrich, Kirk</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Miller, Brad</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Bosh, Chris</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Haha Paul is leading the team in ***


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The freaking Japanese *****es are screaming like whores


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Lithuania</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Greece</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>48</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>43</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>3rd Quarter: 07:25 minutes to go</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>France</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Serbia & Montenegro</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>59</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>58</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>4th Quarter: 00:15 minutes to go </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> Haha Paul is leading the team in ***


lol

Bosh has yet to get any ***
:biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwight Howard! That was just mean!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If the Chinese just had one really good guard they'd be dangerous.They clearly got some good shooters and some nice bigs,but their guards are not nearly good enough


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

"Howard throws it down on Yi"

Sounds religious. Appropriate for Dwight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh needs to get on Dwight Howard's weight training program.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The serbs are 0-2,but France gets to 1-1 as does Lithuania.Looks like the greeks committed a 24second violation with 2 seconds left in the game...I bet their fans are pretty pissed

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>France</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Serbia & Montenegro</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>65</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>61</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Lithuania</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Greece</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>58</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>57</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>4th Quarter </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle> 



</TD><TD align=left width=125></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Score is wrong.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're only 6-19 from 3 and the Chinese have hit 12 of 26...I think we hit half of those treys early in the game too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wonder why Paul wore #10 tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I must have misunderstood the scoreboard on the Greece game.It's still underway.Pretty important for the lithuanians to get a win too.
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16></TD><TD align=middle> </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Lithuania</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Greece</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>69</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>69</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>1st Overtime </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=left width=125></TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Paul wore 10 in the first game two...By rule all players wear number starting at 4 and ending at 15 so when the exhibitions ended he had to switch to one of the numbers that had become available.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I must have misunderstood the scoreboard on the Greece game.It's still underway.Pretty important for the lithuanians to get a win too.
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Lithuania</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Greece</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>58</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>57</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>4th Quarter </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Paul wore 10 in the first game two...By rule all players wear number starting at 4 and ending at 15 so when the exhibitions ended he had to switch to one of the numbers that had become available.


Wow. I hadn't even noticed. Thanks for that bit of info. :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=module_head vAlign=bottom height=26>USA</TD><TD align=right>China</SPAN></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wade, Dwyane</TD><TD width=43>18</TD><TD width=63>9 - 12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>8 - 9</TD><TD width=30>26</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Howard, Dwight</TD><TD width=43>22</TD><TD width=63>4 - 10</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>8 - 11</TD><TD width=30>16</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Anthony, Carmelo</TD><TD width=43>20</TD><TD width=63>5 - 12</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=30>16</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Paul, Chris</TD><TD width=43>24</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>4 - 5</TD><TD width=30>13</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Johnson, Joe</TD><TD width=43>18</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>James, Lebron</TD><TD width=43>22</TD><TD width=63>5 - 10</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brand, Elton</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>4 - 8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 3</TD><TD width=30>11</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hinrich, Kirk</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Battier, Shane</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jamison, Antawn</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Bosh, Chris</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Miller, Brad</TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Yao, Ming</TD><TD width=43>27</TD><TD width=63>5 - 8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>11 - 13</TD><TD width=30>21</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wang, Shipeng</TD><TD width=43>30</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>5 - 12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>17</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Yi, Jianlian</TD><TD width=43>24</TD><TD width=63>5 - 9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>13</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Zhu, Fangyu</TD><TD width=43>21</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>3 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Liu, Wei</TD><TD width=43>19</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Du, Feng</TD><TD width=43>22</TD><TD width=63>0 - 4</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Chen, Jianghua</TD><TD width=43>10</TD><TD width=63>1 - 5</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Mo, Ke</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wang, Zhizhi</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Sun, Yue</TD><TD width=43>14</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Zhang, Songtao</TD><TD width=43>3</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Zhang, Qingpeng</TD><TD width=43>3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Dwight Howard with a double-double. I believe that's the first double-double this Team USA has had.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm pretty sure brad miller got some *** too, at least late in the game with a long pass to wade. he should've gotten one with the pass to hinrich too, but hinrich lost it.

it was a good game by USA. the game was never in jeapordy although they were sort of coasting in the middle but dwayne wade picked the intensity back up and USA never looked back.

Yao needs help. They have some shooters but other than those guys making the occasional 3 it seems like Yao is the only one who can do anything against the USA. He had some nice baskets really. He also had some nice blocks on melo and also forced brand and even lebron into several misses with his defense, but in the end he fouled out due to the lack of help, when everybody on the US squad decided they want to dunk on him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Enigma said:


> Dwight Howard with a double-double. I believe that's the first double-double this Team USA has had.


It'd be pretty hard to do it on a team with 12 great players in a 40 minute game.Paul had the most minutes with 24 and he came close with 13 pts and 8 assists...Howard got his in only 22 minutes.

I wonder if Coach K doesn't feel comfortable leaving Paul on the sideline.He played him 31 minutes against Puerto Rico and Hinrich played about his half his minutes at the SG in that game.He got the most minutes in this game and there really wasn't much reason you couldn't let Hinrich,Wade or James play a few more minutes at the point in case you end up with Paul in foul trouble at some point.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Probably the most impressive performance by Team USA thus far. The players looked ready from tip-off and we flat out dominated on both ends of the court for all but 4 minutes to start off the 3rd qtr. Wade and Howard were the best performers of the day. I knew Wade was going to wreak havoc given his poor outing against PR. 'Melo had his worst game of the trip. Bosh still sucks. 

The only thing we need to work on is our 3pt defense. That's how these teams survive against the US.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 121 points in 40 minutes. If we improve defensively, we'd be that much tougher to beat because no team has our amount of fire power.

Howard was a beast today. Good to see Wade bounce back after not playing well against Puerto Rico.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I set my alarm to 5:30 and actually watched the first half of this game, but with the game so in-hand I couldn't make it through halftime and I went back to sleep. Wade and Paul both looked a lot better coming off average outings, but nothing else really stuck out in this game.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Diable said:


> I suspect that the Coaching staff might try to limit Paul's minutes because he got so many minutes in the first game.


Sorry, I'm just now getting around to watching the game. Looks like Paul tweaked his leg/ankle about 2-3 minutes into the game. I suspect that's the reason for the fewer minutes.

As for the team - it's good too see them looking more relaxed/confident.

BTW, I thought for sure I saw Fran Frascilla in the Bristol studio yesterday. Are they calling these games from the US?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

TM said:


> Sorry, I'm just now getting around to watching the game. Looks like Paul tweaked his leg/ankle about 2-3 minutes into the game. I suspect that's the reason for the fewer minutes.
> 
> As for the team - it's good too see them looking more relaxed/confident.
> 
> BTW, I thought for sure I saw Fran Frascilla in the Bristol studio yesterday. Are they calling these games from the US?


Yes, someone posted somewhere on the forum that they are calling the games from the U.S. Paul will return.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

China doesn't belong on the World Stage. It's a shame FIBA and the NBA keep trying to market to asians when they don't even have the credentials to host the tourney.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> China doesn't belong on the World Stage. It's a shame FIBA and the NBA keep trying to market to asians when they don't even have the credentials to host the tourney.


Ditto for the US and their overrated NBA players


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Did you actually expect China to put up a fight? With or without Yao, the quality of the team is equal to that of a YMCA squad. A bunch of droogs who don't have absolutely any idea of how to read a game(this applies to the point guards), have absolutely no idea about shot selection, no regards to carrying the tempo of a game.

Don't sweat it. Spain just routed Panama by 60 and you don't see making a thread about it, now do you?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Did you actually expect China to put up a fight?


No



> With or without Yao, the quality of the team is equal to that of a YMCA squad. A bunch of droogs who don't have absolutely any idea of how to read a game(this applies to the point guards), have absolutely no idea about shot selection, no regards to carrying the tempo of a game.


:laugh:



> Don't sweat it. Spain just routed Panama by 60 and you don't see making a thread about it, now do you?


What does this have to do with anything? Reason there's no thread is becuase you and I both no, no one aside from your ignorant self give's a rat's butt about Spain or their 60pt route over a team like Panama, another team that's no better than a YMCA squad.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

You'll start to care about Spain when they beat you in the finals.

Panama>>>>>>>>>>>China

And now that I think about it, US also sucked at hosting the tournament. The birth capital of basketball, and they couldn't get more than 5,000 people in Conseco. Very sad.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Panama>>>>>>>>>>>China


How do you draw the conclusion that Panama>China? Panama is terrible and would lose by 60 facing ANY of the top teams, including the US. China put up a fight against Italy the other day in Yao's first game back. In the Olympics in 2004, they came in 8th and Spain came in 7th. They were ahead of Australia, New Zealand, Serbia, and Angola. They beat a Serbia & Montenegro team with Drobnjak, Krstic, Radmanovic, and Pavlovic.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Don't confuse him with the facts


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's enough trolling. Please keep comments in this thread pertinent to the game itself.

If someone wants to talk about Spain vs Panama they are free to start a different thread about it. In fact there have been several threads on non US games and this is the appropriate forum for them.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> China doesn't belong on the World Stage. It's a shame FIBA and the NBA keep trying to market to asians when they don't even have the credentials to host the tourney.


China does. Any team with the best center in the world does belong.
You know what team doesn't? Italy, because if not for the shameful FIBA marketing strategy and that cheesy "wildcard" policy they wouldn't even be in Japan. Neither would Serbia (0-2 so far, including a loss to Nigeria, which I assume you'd think doesn't belong either...), Turkey and the 51st state (which couldn't even get out of very easy America qualifiers). And chances are, neither would Spain, because they got into semifinals of last Eurobasket with disgraceful support from referees.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Basketball is a team sport. If China had to qualify via Europe they wouldn't make it just like Italy and Serbia which were granted an invitation based on the fact that they actually have a basketball tradition and actual achivements unlike China. FACT. What has China won internationally that has merit?

Heck I even doubt they'd qualify to the actual Euro Championship LOL!



> China put up a fight against Italy the other day in Yao's first game back. In the Olympics in 2004, they came in 8th and Spain came in 7th.


Put up a fight=being blownout by 20 pts.

Spain was 7th yet they only lost 1 game. How curious and shady not to mention that the actual system in that tourney was really *no masked cursing* up. Or you're gonna tell me China actually was better than Spain.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

China doesn't match up with the US, because their guard play is so far behind they turn the ball over too much to beat us.

But I think you'll see China win the rest of their games in the group and advance to the next round. There's a ton of front court talent on that team, you'd have to be blind not to see it. Yao is the best center in the world, and against mid level international teams, he should be enough to win. Yi Jinlain also looks like he's a good one.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I was actually impressed with China. They're just a piece or two short of being really good.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought that China did very well not to get beaten a lot worse than we beat them.It was exactly like everyone knew coming in with their guards,but we really played terrific on offense except for a couple of short stretches.Our three point defense was obviously lacking,but we played a great game and if China had not played pretty well we could have easily beaten them by fifty or sixty points.

If the Chinese had one really good point guard they would be scary.Personally I think they should play that kid a lot more.He at least has the potential to be a good player.All their other guards are going to suck forever.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

By the time the Olympics roll around, China will be pretty impressive. That lightning-quick PG (whose name I forget) looks like he'll improve, with all that implies.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Basketball is a team sport. If China had to qualify via Europe they wouldn't make it just like Italy and Serbia which were granted an invitation based on the fact that they actually have a basketball tradition and actual achivements unlike China. FACT. What has China won internationally that has merit?
> 
> Heck I even doubt they'd qualify to the actual Euro Championship LOL!


China's weakness as others said is their guard play. Their guards just suck. But, Yao Ming is one of the best players in the tournament. Even though he gets swarmed by the entire defense whenever he tries to get the ball, he still manages to help them to some wins. Nobody, even China, thinks they can finish top 3 in the tournament. I was impressed with their big men last night even though they were blown out. You give them Carlos Arroyo instead of Liu Wei and they are automatically a top team.

They are the champions of Asia. Would you like it more if the entire continent was just disregarded? It's like in the World Cup, there are teams from countries that don't stand a chance against the top teams, but they are included because they are the best in their region and they want to play for pride for their country.

How about they just make the World Championships an 8 team tournament, with your 7 favorite teams from Europe + the US. They can rename it the European States of America Championships. No more Italy, Serbia, or any Asian countries. :banana:

I absolutely agree that Korea and Japan suck and shouldn't be included, but China is a mid-tier team. They aren't even close to being the worst team in the tournament (they WILL qualify). With your logic, They should eliminate 22 of the NBA teams and just keep the 8 best teams, seeing as the other 22 have no shot at a championship when the playoffs roll around.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> How about they just make the World Championships an 8 team tournament, with your 7 favorite teams from Europe + the US. They can rename it the European States of America Championships. No more Italy, Serbia, or any Asian countries. :banana:


Because then he would have to dig even deeper for the reason that a bunch of "thugs" who "lack fundamentals" can be so successful. Talking to him, you'd think the USA was the team that didn't deserve to be involved, not China.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

One player isn't enuff of a merit to be there. Yao should have selected another sport like table tennis in that case.

Look, China isn't making it out of preliminary rounds, that's all I have to say about that.



> Because then he would have to dig even deeper for the reason that a bunch of "thugs" who "lack fundamentals" can be so successful. Talking to him, you'd think the USA was the team that didn't deserve to be involved, not China.


Just like you would probably reckon US shouldn't even have to play. Give them the hardware already, Dwayne Wade, Lebronze James. I mean come on, unbeatled. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> You'll start to care about Spain when they beat you in the finals.
> 
> Panama>>>>>>>>>>>China
> 
> And now that I think about it, US also sucked at hosting the tournament. The birth capital of basketball, and they couldn't get more than 5,000 people in Conseco. Very sad.


yeh, the attendance was poor indeed. i am sure it had nothing to do with ticket prices which STARTED at $95.00 dollars each.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> I mean come on, unbeatled. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


Unbeatable? I don't see anywhere where anyone said they were unbeatable. Stop putting words in people's mouths, and stop arguing with people who aren't even arguing with you.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Just like you would probably reckon US shouldn't even have to play. Give them the hardware already, Dwayne Wade, Lebronze James. I mean come on, unbeatled. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


Even if USA was far and away the best team out there, I would want them to play the games because I like watching basketball. I reckon you should stop tearing down Team USA because you nobody tears down any team like you do with Team USA. It's to the point where you're either a supremicist or just a straight hater. If that's how you want to seen, then by all means I guess. You're not fooling anyone though.


----------

